# Gentoo-Usertreffen in München (am 10.08.06)

## Fibbs

Hallo Ihr Leutchens,

Morgen ist es wieder soweit, es ist wieder ein Gentoo-Treffen angesetzt. Hier der Ausschnitt aus unserer Mailingliste:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hallo Liste!
> 
> Am Donnderstag, 9.10.2003 findet wieder der Gentoo Linux Stammtisch im
> ...

 

Wir freuen uns über jeden, der uns besucht, da wir ein paar mehr User immer noch brauchen könnten.

Wenn Ladies kommen, die gentoo-Benutzerdasein nachweisen können, werden diese, bis zu einem gewissen Grad natürlich, Getränketechnisch von uns Kerls eingeladen.

Wer Bilder vom letzten Mal sehen möchte, kann diese hier bewundern!

Bis dann!

_Salsero_

----------

## dertobi123

Hab auch euer Treffen mal auf gentoo.de gesetzt, langsam wird es unübersichtlich  :Very Happy: 

BTW: Was habt ihr mit den Mädels vor? Und für was brauchen die ein 'Gentoo-Benutzerdasein'?  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## ian!

Hab das mal hier im Sammelthread aufgenommen.

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## Fibbs

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> BTW: Was habt ihr mit den Mädels vor? Und für was brauchen die ein 'Gentoo-Benutzerdasein'? 
> 
> 

 

Wir haben bestimmt nichts unanständiges vor, nur wir dachten, dass doch vielleicht irgendwo da draußen mal eine Frau ist, die auch gentoo benutzt... Dann könnte man doch mit einigen Vorurteilen aufräumen...

----------

## ian!

 *_Salsero_ wrote:*   

> Wir haben bestimmt nichts unanständiges vor, nur wir dachten, dass doch vielleicht irgendwo da draußen mal eine Frau ist, die auch gentoo benutzt... Dann könnte man doch mit einigen Vorurteilen aufräumen...

 

Gibt es... zwar scheinbar nicht "direkt um die Ecke", aber es gibt sie...

z.B.: Brandy

Gruß,

ian!

----------

## ruth

hi jungs und mädels,

gibts eigentlich mittlerweile einen müncher gentoo stammtisch oder ist mal wieder ein treffen geplant?

(wömöglich mit'n paar leuten aus dem forum?)  :Wink: 

sagt doch bitte mal bescheid, ja?

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Fibbs

Na logo gibt es den!

Und zwar immer am zweiten Donnerstag des Monats um 19.00 Uhr im Cafe Neuhausen in München => http://www.cafe-neuhausen.de.

Beim nächsten Treffen am 12.02. werde ich persönlich zwar nicht dabei sein, ich freue mich aber trotzdem, wenn neue Leute zu uns finden.

Bis denne!

_Salsero_

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn Ladies kommen, die gentoo-Benutzerdasein nachweisen können, werden diese, bis zu einem gewissen Grad natürlich, Getränketechnisch von uns Kerls eingeladen.

 

Das "bis zu einem gewissen Grad natürlich" war schon gemeint als "unter 9 Weißbier gibts nix", oder?

Handelt es sich bei der erwähnten mailing-Liste um was münchenspezifisches?

----------

## Lenz

So, diesmal werde ich auch dabei sein. Komme so gegen 19 Uhr.

Gruß,

Lenz.

----------

## Fibbs

Wird ja ne richtig große Runde diesmal... 

und ich kann nicht dabei sein, grmpf!

Aber egal, nächsten Monat wird es hoffentlich auch wieder voll!

Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!

----------

## Fibbs

Supi, heute morgen hab ich erfahren, dass mein Kurs in Darmstadt ausfällt und ich deswegen jetzt frei habe.

Also dann, bis Donnerstag!

----------

## Fibbs

Es gibt Bilder vom Stammtisch:

http://christiananton.de/gallery/gentoo-muc-2003-12-02

Weitere Bilder werden im Laufe der Nacht bzw. morgen noch folgen.

Wir haben einen Rekord gebrochen, 20 User sind heute anwesend!

----------

## divx;-) man

Wie is den atm der Altersdurchschnitt bei den treffen?

weil naja ich mit meinen 17Jahren gehöre ja nicht gerade zu den ältesten ;D

----------

## Fibbs

Liebe Münchner Gentoo'ler,

ich darf heute mal wieder den offziziellen Münchner Gentoo-Stammtisch am Donnerstag, 10.06.04 ankündigen.

Wir werden das Treffen in unserer neuen Location, dem Cafe Uhu in Schwabing http://www.cafe-uhu.de abhalten. Die alte Location wurde zu eng, das Personal dort zu unkooperativ (Strom, Tische zusammenstellen etc). Der Wirt des Cafe Uhu ist uns sehr zugetan.

Ich freue mich über zahlreiches Kommen!

Gruß

Christian

@divx;)man: 

Wir sind alles alte Säcke, mit so jungen Menschen will hier keiner was zu tun haben  :Wink:  UPS, die <ironie>-Tags hab ich vergessen *g*

Ich freue mich auf Dein Kommen!

----------

## spitzwegerich

Falls es sich um das Cafe Uhu, Theresienstr. 138 handelt, ist das niemals Schwabing, sondern mitten in Maxvorstadt, wovon man sich anhand dieser Karte leicht überzeugen kann.

Schwabing war mal ein Dorf vor München. Die Maxvorstadt liegt zentraler und wurde erst Anfang des 19. Jahrhunderts unter König Maximilian I bebaut. Natürlich ist in Schwabing kaum mehr etwas so, wie es mal war, aber der Unterschied lässt sich noch gut am Straßenverlauf erkennen: In Maxvorstadt herrscht ein Waagrecht-Senkrecht-Schema vor, wohingegen es in Schwabing doch etwas ungeordneter aussieht.

Leider scheint der Trend immer weiter um sich zu greifen, alles, was sich auch nur ansatzweise im Dunstkreis des prestigeträchtigen Schwabing befindet, als Schwabing zu betiteln.

Das Cafe Uhu halte ich für keine Schlechte wahl, es liegt gleich an der U-Bahn-Station Theresienstraße, man kann (bzw. konnte dort mal) so skurrile Sachen wie Altbierbowle saufen, und zum Essen bekommt man bis um 3:00 Uhr was, also deutlich länger als beim Mäcki um die Ecke.

----------

## Inte

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> Ich darf heute mal wieder den offiziellen Münchner Gentoo-Stammtisch am Donnerstag, 10.06.04 ankündigen.

 Da hab ich aber Schwein, daß ich morgen in den Süden fahre.  :Very Happy: 

Aber um wieviel Uhr steigt der Spaß denn?

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Fibbs

Cool, der inte kommt zum Stammtisch...

Bring Deinen Prototypen des USB-Sticks mit, ich möchte das Teil mal gern in Aktion erleben...

Die Party steigt um 19.00 Uhr. Wenn Du kannst, komm mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln, da die Parkplatzsituation ein bisschen scheisse ist.

Bis morgen!

Christian

----------

## ian!

Jungs. Announced sowas doch mal früher! Dann können wir auch mal den Stickythread aktualisieren bzw. das Treffen auf gentoo.de aufnehmen.

Dann würden sicherlich noch mehr Leute davon mitbekommen.  :Smile: 

Viel Spaß morgen!

----------

## Fibbs

Hi ian!

Du hast nicht Unrecht. Aber das Treffen findet bereits seit August letzten Jahres immer pünktlich zum 2. Donnerstag des Monats statt und wird eigentlich seitdem immer hier im Forum und in der gentoo-user-de Mailingliste angekündigt.

Wäre trotzdem toll, wenn Ihr das Treffen auf Gentoo.de aufnehmen könntet. Einen Link auf unsere Seite http://www.mglug.de habt Ihr ja schon...

Gruß,

Chris

EDIT: @spitzwegerich: 

Es handelt sich tatsächlich um das Cafe Uhu in der Theresienstr. 138, und Du hast Recht, es liegt wirklich nicht in Schwabing, sondern in der Maxvorstadt, wie ich mir inzwischen durch einen anderen Ortskundigen erklären lassen musste. Da ich aber kein gebürtiger Münchner bin und in München auch immer nur mit Stadtplan unterwegs bin (Außendienstler halt), hat mich noch nie interessiert, wo Schwabing anfängt und aufhört und habe mich somit an Stimmen anderer gehalten beim Posten des Beitrages.

Wirst Du uns auch beiwohnen?

EDIT2: Liebe Mods,

löscht bitte den Doppelpost, ich bin zu doof, meinen PC zu bedienen...

edit3: Das muss nicht einmal an dir gelegen haben - habs gelöscht. amne

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *Fibbs wrote:*   

> EDIT: @spitzwegerich: 
> 
> Es handelt sich tatsächlich um das Cafe Uhu in der Theresienstr. 138, und Du hast Recht, es liegt wirklich nicht in Schwabing, sondern in der Maxvorstadt, wie ich mir inzwischen durch einen anderen Ortskundigen erklären lassen musste. Da ich aber kein gebürtiger Münchner bin und in München auch immer nur mit Stadtplan unterwegs bin (Außendienstler halt), hat mich noch nie interessiert, wo Schwabing anfängt und aufhört und habe mich somit an Stimmen anderer gehalten beim Posten des Beitrages.

 

Ich bin auch erst seit meinem Studium in München und hab anfangs vielleicht 300 Meter vom Cafe Uhu entfernt in einem Wohnheim gewohnt. Und da wurde mir auch erzählt, das sei Schwabing, ich weiß also wie schnell man falsch informiert wird.

Auf eurer Homepage hab ich folgenden Satz gesehen:

 *Quote:*   

> U-Bahnfahrer sind am Besten bedient mit der U1 Haltestelle Maillingerstr. und dann ca. 5 Minuten zu Fuß.

 

Auch das stimmt nicht, leider. Die mit Abstand beste U-Bahn-Station ist die U2 Theresienstraße gleich ums Eck. Wenn wirklich jemand darauf besteht, mit der U1 zu kommen, dann sollte er am Stieglmaierplatz aussteigen und nicht an der Maillingerstraße (der Name erinnert mich immer so fatal an "Mai-Ling" vom Polt...).

 *Quote:*   

> Wirst Du uns auch beiwohnen?

 Ich versuche gerade, mit ein paar (genauer gesagt 3) Freunden endlich wieder einen Schafkopfabend auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Falls aus dem nichts wird, komm ich vorbei.

----------

## Fibbs

 *Quote:*   

> Auch das stimmt nicht, leider. Die mit Abstand beste U-Bahn-Station ist die U2 Theresienstraße gleich ums Eck. Wenn wirklich jemand darauf besteht, mit der U1 zu kommen, dann sollte er am Stieglmaierplatz aussteigen und nicht an der Maillingerstraße (der Name erinnert mich immer so fatal an "Mai-Ling" vom Polt...). 

 

Mensch, langsam wird's peinlich... ich ändere das schnell ab.

----------

## Fibbs

Hi Leutchens,

nächste Woche Donnerstag, den 08.07.04 ist es wieder soweit. Der Münchener Gentoo-Stammtisch trifft sich im Cafe Uhu.

Freue mich, möglichst viele (neue) Gäste begrüßen zu dürfen.

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## meyerm

Auch wieder 19:00?

----------

## Fibbs

19.00 wie immer, ja!

----------

## Hollow

morgen isses wieder soweit *erinner*

----------

## Fibbs

Hi!

Ich möchte bescheid geben, dass wir uns am Donnerstag, dem 14. Oktober wieder zum allseits beliebten Münchner Gentoo-Stammtisch treffen.

Location, Uhrzeit und Bilder der letzten Treffen gibt es auf http://www.mglug.de zu bewundern.

Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiches Erscheinen und quatschen in lustiger Runde!

Gruß,

Fibbs im Auftrag der Münchener Gentoo'ler

Btw: Thema Nummer eins wird sicherlich der von uns organisierte "Opensource Infotainment Day" am Freitag, 15. Oktober, über den Ihr in den nächsten Stunden noch einige Informationen bekommen werdet.

----------

## Fibbs

So, es wird mal wieder Zeit, diesen Thread hochzuschieben...

Am Donnerstag, dem 11.11.04 ist es wieder soweit. Der Stammtisch der Münchener Gentoo Linux User Group findet im Cafe Uhu in München statt.

Anfahrtsskizze, Lage und einige weitere Informationen sind auf unserer Webseite http://www.mglug.de zu finden.

Es wird bestimmt wieder lustig, da uns diesmal einige Mitglieder der Würmtaler LUG besuchen möchten sowie wieder (hoffentlich) einige der Erdinger.

Freue mich, Euch dort begrüßen zu dürfen.

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## Fibbs

*hochschieb*

Hi Leutchens,

unser inzwischen weitreichend bekannte und beliebte (hoffentlich nicht berüchtigte) Gentoo-Stammtisch findet am Donnerstag, dem 9.12. trotz vorweihnachtlichem Stress statt.

Informationen zu Location und Anfahrt sowie viele Fotos der letzten Treffen findet Ihr wie immer auf http://www.mglug.de.

Wir freuen uns auf zahlreiches Erscheinen!

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## fazer-ekky

Servus,

geht es denn auch im Jahre 2005 weiter mit Eurem Stammtisch? 

Wir haben ja heute schon den 7.1.  :Smile: ) 

Mal geduldig auf Ankündigung wartend.

Grüsse aus M-süd

----------

## Fibbs

Hier wieder mal eine Erinnerung!

Der nächste Gentoo-Stammtisch findet am 10.02. - diesen Donnerstag also - statt.

Wir freuen uns auf rege Beteiligung!

Fibbs

----------

## Fibbs

Ich hab's mal wieder verpeilt!

HEUTE ist wieder Stammtisch in München, aber das wisst Ihr ja sowieso schon, somit ist's nicht so schlimm, dass ich erst heute hier poste.

Wegen Anfahrt, Location und Uhrzeit werft einfach einen Blick auf http://www.mglug.de

Bis dann

Fibbs

----------

## bröggle

gibts auch mal einen in Augs(ch)burg? fänd ich cool  :Wink: 

also 2 Leute hätte ich die kommen würden und gentoo benutzen

----------

## reyneke

Wäre auch für ein Augsburger Gentoo-User-Treffen. 

Wann und wo?

Gruß,

reyneke.

P.S.: Die Location bezieht sich bei mir nur auf den Geburtsort - bin seit acht Jahren schwabisierter Exil- bzw. Beute-Franke  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Fibbs

Nach Augschburg würde ich vielleicht auch mal kommen.

Aber der Eigentliche Grund meines Posts: MORGEN ABEND IST ES WIEDER SOWEIT.

Informationen zum Treffpunkt, Uhrzeit und Anfahrt mit Auto und öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln findet Ihr (wie immer) unter http://www.mglug.de.

Wir freuen uns auf rege Teilnahme!

Fibbs

----------

## alberich

Ah, verdammt. Ich wollte auch mal vorbeischauen. Hoffentlich klappts nächstes Mal!  :Smile: 

----------

## Fibbs

Es ist mal wieder soweit!

Am Donnerstag, 12.05.05 ist wieder Gentoo-Stammtisch im Cafe Uhu in München.

Wie immer gibt es die Anfahrtsskizze und Bilder der bisherigen Treffen auf unserer offiziellen Webseite http://www.mglug.de.

Wir freuen uns auf reges Kommen.

Fibbs

----------

## kamagurka

Seh ich das richtig, dass da am 9.6. da wieder steigt und so? /me zieht nämlich nächste woche wieder in die Heimat, und dann gleich mal mit ein paar fellow nerds sich zusammenzufinden wär einfach ideal =D

btw, der der mglug link scheint ziemlich tot zu sein...

----------

## Fibbs

Tatsache, unsere Webseite ist verschwunden... da hat bestimmt unser Hoster was kaputtgebastelt, wir überprüfen das.

Das nächste Treffen wird am 09.06.2005 steigen, da liegst Du richtig!

Gruß

Fibbs

----------

## Fibbs

Melde mich gehorsamst...

Unsere Webseite ist wieder erreichbar! Wie immer, unter http://www.mglug.de.

Wünsche viel Spaß!

Fibbs

----------

## Fibbs

Morgen ist es wieder soweit!

Der allseits beliebte Stammtisch findet in München im Cafe Uhu statt.

Weitere Informationen auf http://www.mglug.de

Grüße

Fibbs

----------

## Fibbs

Hallo alle!

Kommenden Donnerstag Abend ist es wieder mal so weit: Wir haben unseren

allseits beliebten Gentoo-Stammtisch in unserer bewährten Bleibe "Cafe

Uhu" (http://www.cafe-uhu.de) ab 19h.

Für MVV-Nutzer: U2 Theresienstraße, 100m Richtung Schleißheimer Straße

auf der rechten Seite.

Tisch ist reserviert incl. Strom und WLan.

Bis Donnerstag!

Oliver

----------

## Fibbs

Hi folks,

auch wenn die letzten Male hier keine Info kam, sollte eigentlich klar sein, dass übermorgen, am 13. April um 19.00 Uhr wieder der Münchener Gentoo Linux Stammtisch stattfindet.

Das Lokal ist weiterhin das Cafe Uhu in der Maxvorstadt. Weitere Informationen finden sich auf unserer - inzwischen geupdateten - Webseite http://www.mglug.de.

Grüße

Fibbs

----------

## Fibbs

Hi Folks!

Nächsten Donnerstag, am 11.05. ist es wieder soweit, unser Münchener Gentoo Linux Stammtisch findet statt. Allerding mit einer kleinen Planänderung. Wir haben eine neue Location, das "Twisted Bavarian".

Näheres gibt es unter [1] zum Nachlesen.

Grüße

Fibbs

[1] http://www.toytowngermany.com/munich/the_twisted_bavarian.html

----------

## blu3bird

Also den Bildern nach zu Urteilen ist der Altersdurchschnitt ganz schön hoch(35?) oder hab ich da nen falschen Eindruck bekommen?

----------

## Fibbs

Hi blu3bird!

Ich glaube, das täuscht. Ich möchte behaupten, unser Altersdurchschnitt ist weit unter den 35 Jahren, vielleicht so ca. 10 Jahre weniger.

Fibbs

----------

## Fibbs

Hier wieder mein super vorausschauender Reminder:

HEUTE, am 08.06.06 ist es wieder soweit, der Gentoo-Stammtisch in München findet statt.

Achtung: Wir mussten erneut die Location wechseln, dieses Mal werden wir uns im "Alten Ofen" treffen. Den Grund dafür gibt es unter [1].

Wir hoffen auf zahlreiches Kommen!

Fibbs

[1] http://www.mglug.de/Members/admin/news_20060606

----------

## Fibbs

Es ist mal wieder soweit!

ACHTUNG: Location-Wechsel!!!

http://www.mglug.de/Members/admin/news_2006-07-11

Fibbs

----------

## Fibbs

Erinnerung

Ich weiß, Ihr wisst es alle bereits, aber ich möchte trotzdem an dieser Stelle daran erinnern, dass morgen, am 10.08.06 wieder der Gentoo-Stammtisch in München stattfindet.

Es gab (mal wieder) einen Wechsel der Location, mehr könnt Ihr unter http://www.mglug.de/Members/admin/news_20060809 nachlesen!

Fibbs

----------

## slick

Ich nehme mal "Morgen" aus dem Thread-Titel und setze das Datum rein. Ist nicht so verwirrend  :Wink:  Für Updates bitte nett in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-441730.html nachfragen oder halt @ Fibbs selbst editieren.

----------

## slick

Werde mich demnächst für ~1 Monat in der Nähe von München rumtreiben, ist in der Zeit was geplant? Da komm ich vielleicht mal auf ein Bier vorbei...

----------

## slick

Hey ... gibt es hier evt. einen Münchner (oder aus der Umgebung) der uns unterstützen könnte/möchte bei der Planung des GSC 2007?

----------

